# Guess it's my turn to post some pics



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been a while


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice Bill! You guys have a lot of patience and talent.
RT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill those are nice. Did you pour them or buy them?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Bill those are nice. Did you pour them or buy them?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lookin' good Bill. Glad to see some photos.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


>


I mean the blanks he used!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I still can not pour, don't have a mold. These were requested as gifts. The guy now wants more because we discovered a very nice bonus....they glow under a blacklight LOL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I mean the blanks he used!:biggrin::biggrin:


OK then. I thought you might be misbehaving! 
My mistake! Carry on.:biggrin:


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those are very nice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work, Bill

If'n ya need a 'market' for them..I'd be glad to share my "Red Hat Ladies" with ya.. They would be on those like white on rice...


(fill us in on the 'blacklight' thang..)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Nice work, Bill
> 
> If'n ya need a 'market' for them..I'd be glad to share my "Red Hat Ladies" with ya.. They would be on those like white on rice...
> 
> (fill us in on the 'blacklight' thang..)


Thanks, I sure hope to sell more of these, he did order more and might want more every week or two...and that makes me happy

The blacklight was a surprise. He had taken them to work and when he pulled them out to pass around, they just "came to life" LOL He called me and asked about it and I had to go see for myself.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking Sticks Mi Amigo!!!! The first Cigar is my Favorite!!!


----------

